# what a game! Go CANUCKS Go!



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Was an AWESOME game.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

go canucks go!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

thats like 6 in a row ? yea baby!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

To be honest, for all those Lou-haters, he hasn't played that bad in most games. Basically, other than the stinker in Minnie, the goalie didn't have much offensive support in those early losses. Easy to claim Cory is the hot goalie when they spotted him 5 goals in his first two wins and almost nothing for Lou when he was playing in his first few games.

One thing I will say is that Cory hasn't let in a bad goal so far & we can't say the same about Lou.

It is great to see how confident the team is getting in rising to the challenge when the Wings had the lead 4-3 and the Nucks poured it on. Now that they're on a roll (YEAH 6 in a row), and all the lines are contributing, its a balanced offense and defense out there. 

Hopefully they'll be able to keep it up for the long haul since its still so early in the season. Still, great to see them gel so early.

Goooooo Nucks!!!!

Who else went as a Nucklehead on Hallowe'en?


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Iwas tempted to go as a nucks fan for halloween, but had nowhere to go, so didnt bother. LOL


----------

